# Double Bass Players?



## BassHyena (Sep 21, 2019)

i'm just curious to see if there are any other double bass players around in the furry fandom
and no, not double bass drums, not the bass guitar

the freaking standup bass
upright bass whatever it has a million names lol


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Dec 3, 2019)

hitwer UwU said:


> hwwo i am definitly not a FHA member uwu nowwow tell meesa how to be furrwwy i defintly not furry killer or hateer pwease diont cakklln the cops iowwo i defintly dont have child vore posters in my basment uww0



what


----------



## Sledge_Husky 04 (Dec 28, 2019)

i play double bass


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 28, 2019)

You mean this sort of bass?


----------



## Sledge_Husky 04 (Dec 28, 2019)

yes. i also play violin, viola, cello, and regular bass.


----------



## Sledge_Husky 04 (Dec 28, 2019)

well im pretty sure thats an octobass but still very simelar. i lost my glasses the other day co i cant see it that well lol!


----------

